# Pace/Milton/Whoever wants to come Get Together at the Oval Office



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

We haven't had a get together at the Oval for a while now. I know I'm missing that cold beer and awesome burgers. So lets make it out there this Thursday!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ill walk over if Im still broke down on the interstate. Bout ready to go home. But Ill try and make it next Thursday.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Need some help? I work in Milton and can give you a lift somewhere if need be.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Splittine (9/11/2009)*Ill walk over if Im still broke down on the interstate. Bout ready to go home. But Ill try and make it next Thursday.


Yep, I am fixing to leave work and get off right there at Avalon to get home. If you need a hand let me know.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *konz (9/11/2009)*Need some help? I work in Milton and can give you a lift somewhere if need be.


Thanks but I got someone bringing me a tire iron, I blew a tire on the boat trailer and its a different size lug than my truck.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i will be there! if anyone wants tickets to the PRFA rodeo i will have both open and kayak division with me. see ya

scot


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *reelhappy (9/11/2009)*i will be there! if anyone wants tickets to the PRFA rodeo i will have both open and kayak division with me. see ya
> 
> scot


 Scott Let us know if you would like to make this a fish fry/ We will supply the fish. Gene and Crew


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (9/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (9/11/2009)*Ill walk over if Im still broke down on the interstate. Bout ready to go home. But Ill try and make it next Thursday.
> ...


Thanks for the offer, my help should be here shortly.


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Dude, I have got to go to one of these. I have lived in Pace since 2003 and never been to the Oval. I know, I know.....


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bryson13 (9/11/2009)*Dude, I have got to go to one of these. I have lived in Pace since 2003 and never been to the Oval. I know, I know.....




That's a shame! The Burger Tour tried to clue everybody in on that a long time ago.



Man, that's like buying a brand new boat and not taking it out for a year. It's right there, you look at it, pass right by it, but... man, that's sad.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *recess (9/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *reelhappy (9/11/2009)*i will be there! if anyone wants tickets to the PRFA rodeo i will have both open and kayak division with me. see ya
> ...


ok just got off the phone with the owners and they said sure.

so lets do it. 

he we go again.

i have a cooker and some fish.

everybody post up if you are coming and what you are bringing.

thanks 

scot


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man what an awesome thing for Recess to do! Looks like I need to come up with a side dish! Awesome!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be there and will bring the pickles as usual.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (9/11/2009)*I'll be there and will bring the pickles as usual.


it just wouldn't be a party with out pickles!

you the pickle man!

awesome 

see ya

scot


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

It was a great time had by all last cook out. I know for sure it was great to meet alot of the crew from the PFF there. We have been saving snowy's,yellowedge,dolphin and some wahoo just for an event like this. Looking forward to the cook out. Gene


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I wont be able to make this one....I have to work on Thursday night unfortunately...I hope you all have a blast!!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I should be able to make it. Still 6:00 meet up time ?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dad-blast -it, I miss all the good stuff because of stupid work. I'm missing Clays big drunkin nipple lick fest too.:banghead


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Joel, you going? Want me to pick you up?

I'm going. What time do I need t be there? I've never been to the Oval. I think I'll go ahead and take next Friday off......

B


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Bryson13 (9/11/2009)*Joel, you going? Want me to pick you up?
> 
> I'm going. What time do I need t be there? I've never been to the Oval. I think I'll go ahead and take next Friday off......
> 
> B




Thanks man but I'll just drive. It'll keep me from having to many cold ones so I'll be able to get up the next morning and go to work :letsdrink We used to meet up around 6pm but I'll probably get there around 5 are so.


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Good point. What I oughta do is make you pick MY ass up so I know I get home early!


----------



## christa71 (Sep 11, 2009)

Me and my hubby would love to come!!! What should we bring???


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *christa71 (9/12/2009)*Me and my hubby would love to come!!! What should we bring???


you can bring some kind of side dish or snack / dessert.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

ok things that will be needed for the fish fry.<UL><LI>papper plates and plastic forks, spoons </LI><LI>papper towels, nakins</LI><LI>cardboard boxes for the fish as it comes out of the grease.</LI><LI>condiments ,tarter sauce, kectup, etc.</LI><LI>hush puppies</LI><LI>another cooker (burner ,pan, basket and volunteer to cook)</LI><LI>oil 3 or 4 gallons ( if 4 people bring 1 gallon each)</LI><LI>coleslaw</LI><LI>snacks</LI><LI>desserts</LI><LI>2 tables ( i have 3 already but 2 more would be great)</LI><LI>bring your own chairs</LI><LI>there will be no tent this time. the last fish fry was the last time for that tent. and they have not have time to replace it yet. they are great people (al and deb ) to let us use their place for these fish fry's . i think we should pass around a donation bucket to help with the replacement of the tarp for the tent!</LI><LI>because of no tent weather will determine if we have it on thursday!</LI>[/list]

thank you 

scot


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

alright man this snowballed..........i got the hushpuppies and cornfritters. :letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

we are going to start a new thread titled fish fry. because some people will not read the get together post and know about it. so stop posting on this one and repost on the new one. what you are bringing and who is coming.

thank you

scot


----------

